
Ask HN: Favorite Reddit Sub-reddits? - asenna
I have tried becoming a regular to Reddit several times in the past, but I am so used to the content quality of HN that I get turned off by Reddit.
Maybe I am not looking in the right sub-reddits and hence wanted to ask here (I did find the photography sub-reddit ineresting).<p>Would you recommend any sub-reddits? Particularly non-tech ones (because HN covers tech pretty well I believe unless it&#x27;s a niche).
======
companyhen
/r/hiphopheads/

------
imaginenore
Reddit is huge. Don't be put off by what you see on the default front page.
There's a sub pretty much for everything. Whatever your interests are, there's
a sub for it.

If you like photography, you might enjoy /r/videography and /r/Filmmakers/ and
/r/cinematography/ and /r/art.

Of the general interest the cool ones are:

/r/woahdude/top/

/r/interestingasfuck/top/

------
milkytron
What are your niche interests? I find that the smaller subs have far better
communities than the larger default ones.

I like to check out r/homebrewing r/programmerhumor r/jailbreak

Stick to the smaller (yet somewhat active) subs, and you'll find much more
quality content and discussions.

~~~
asenna
Traveling, photography I think has some decent content. I also recently
started looking into VirtualReality and that sub-reddit looks interesting.

------
koolba
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HighQualityGifs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/HighQualityGifs/)

Just make sure you have an hour or so to waste.

------
hackuser
I seldom read Reddit; here's why:

* The signal-to-noise ratio is too low. There are many clever or useless comments that add no value for every one that is worth reading.

* When I read topics I know about, I find the information amateurish or often just wrong. People say things they have no idea about and get voted up, consistently. It seems to be an information bubble of the ignorant, to an extent. Because of that I find little value on topics I already know about, and I don't trust the others. (That may sound harsh but it's my experience, not an exaggeration.)

However, I seldom read it and I know Reddit is vast; I'd be very interested in
any sub-Reddits that don't have those problems.

